# Samsung's 32TB SSD includes cutting-edge 3D chip technology



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

The size of SSDs are ramping up at a dizzying pace, and Samsung is intensifying the race with its highest-capacity 32TB SSD.

Samsung's SSD-which will ship next year-has just over twice the capacity of the company's PM1663a SSD, which shipped in March.

The 32TB SSD doesn't match the capacity of Seagate's recently announced 60TB drive, but it is denser. The drives are being shown at the Flash Memory Summit in Santa Clara, California, this week.

Samsung's SSD can fit in smaller 2.5-inch slots, while Seagate's 60TB drive fits in 3.5-inch slots. Samsung could have made a higher capacity SSD for 3.5-inch slots, but the company backs the smaller drive slots.

SSD makers are packing more terabytes in drives because of storage demanded by applications like virtual reality, high-definition video, machine learning, and analytics.

Read More: http://bit.ly/2aOAQBf


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow, it just keeps growing exponentially....:up: My first Hard Drive was 135 megs.....


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Oooo! Big spender! My first HDD was a whopping 10MB! ;-) Sure beat the dual 360K floppies I had, though!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I still have a working Franklin CX that uses floppies to boot.... And I have a few of those floppies that work....:up:


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Isn't it funny the stuff we keep? I just dug out an old ST-251 5.25" MFM 40 MB HDD from my drawer. I googled it to find the capacity and saw someone selling one on eBay for $75! Untested! One man's trash ... ;-) 
I've got an old 8"(!) floppy disk, too. No drive, just the disk itself. A 3M DS/DD 1024/F. Another quick search shows somebody selling a box of 10 of these for $40!
I have no idea why I keep this stuff ...


----------

